#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Chhattisgarh Bhilai Admission

## ajaytopgun

Chhattisgarh will soon open an IIT in Bhilai. An agreement, in this regard, has been signed with the government by the Secretary of Chhattisgarh on January 13. The government has allotted 525 acres of land around Kutelabata for the new Indian Institute of Technology campus.

The Chhattisgarh Government had identified sites for permanent and temporary campuses for the proposed IIT at Bhilai and Naya Raipur respectively.

The Cabinet Minister, Prem Prakaash said that the new batch of Indian Institute of Technology will start from 2016 – 17. In the first round of admission in various branches, 180 seats are finalised.

Till the campus become permanent, the temporary operation of the sessions will be conducted in Bhilai new GEC (Government Engineering College), in B – block in Raipur. Source: http://indianexpress.com/article/edu...iit-in-bhilai/





  Similar Threads: Report On Practical Training In Bhilai PDF Download Bhilai steel plant introduction Top engineering colleges in bhilai | Best Btech/BE colleges in bhilai Top engineering colleges in chhattisgarh | Best Btech/BE colleges in chhattisgarh

----------

